# Put A Brand On It.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It may not be a bad idea in this age of beef prices....from DTN.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=2003&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/free/home/quickview&vendorReference=0702DDBA&pagination_num=1


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

There have been multiple cattle thefts in this area.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We had a cattle theft ring busted here just a couple months ago. I thought cattle rustling died with the old Chisholm trail. I count my cows once a day. Not so much for theft, but that way I know if a calf has slithered his way under the hi-tensile.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

A few years ago when the beef cycle was up also I read an article from Canada about a ring of thieves. They had a motorhome converted with a ramp, pull up to a pasture and run the cattle into the rig! I don't know if the cows would rock/paper/scissors for shotgun seat!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have looked into our state branding laws and how to apply for and register a brand.

Would you only brand your bulls and momma cows?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I have looked into our state branding laws and how to apply for and register a brand.
> Would you only brand your bulls and momma cows?


Maybe heifer calves you thought you might retain?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Tim, all of the registered Bulls and cows we buy, we don't brand but they are branded already and we have the registration papers in our name so no point there... 
We do brand all our commercial Bulls we raise and use or sale. All our registered replacement heifers and Bulls get our brand as required to register and all of our commercial heifers we raise and sale have a brand on them. 
We don't brand them up, usually only have ranch brand and a number brand it indentify year born. If we buy cows just to resale we don't put brands on them because the less brands on a cow the more they will bring cause people will think she's not a trader cow


----------

